# surrogacy in Sweden - law is changing



## selene78 (Jun 22, 2012)

I just found information about surrogacy in Sweden: (sorry for mistakes - my translation

SWEDEN
National Medical Ethics Board, an advisory body of the government and parliament, presented the guidelines for the conception and birth. If the parliament accepts the proposal, from 1 July hiring surrogate mother who is supposed to give a birth to someone elses child will be legal in Sweden. - Every sixth couple can not have children. Swedes pay for surrogacy in the Ukraine or India - explain the proposal members of the Board, which includes representatives of almost all the parties from the Parliament. In the opposition are only Christian Democrats, who point the risk of commercialization of the process. But because they are in the vast minority, their protest will not matter. "


----------

